# LCCs in Europe:Do They Fly Much in Autumn?



## Carol C (Jul 11, 2011)

Maybe Carolinian or someone else in the know can advise me...do the European LCCs fly very often in late Sept-Nov...or do they totally curtail flights from/to many destinations? I keep checking EasyJet and their site says "flights available until Sept 17" or whatever. Are they going to load more inventory for later months/dates? Or are they gonna be done for the autumn season? TIA for your advice on whether I should expect to get from point A to point B easily end of Oct!


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 12, 2011)

That depends a lot on the particular LCC and the route.  Sept 17 is not a normal date for changing to a winter schedule, so that is almost certainly a seasonal flight.  EasyJet tends to have more seasonal flights than RyanAir or WizzAir or WindJet, but they all have some.

As an example, I was looking into going to Crete this Fall and my best connection point was in Italy.   I knew EasyJet flew that route, and checking their site, I found their flights were seasonal ending in September.  However, I checked RyanAir and found they continued to fly it into the Fall.  While I always prefer EasyJet over RyanAir, at least I have an airline that can get me there at a good price.

Check www.whichbudget.com for which LCC's fly which routes.




Carol C said:


> Maybe Carolinian or someone else in the know can advise me...do the European LCCs fly very often in late Sept-Nov...or do they totally curtail flights from/to many destinations? I keep checking EasyJet and their site says "flights available until Sept 17" or whatever. Are they going to load more inventory for later months/dates? Or are they gonna be done for the autumn season? TIA for your advice on whether I should expect to get from point A to point B easily end of Oct!


----------



## Margariet (Jul 12, 2011)

Winterschedule starts normally at November 1. Sun destinations like the Canary Islands and Mallorca are quite popular in  Fall and Winter. The Balearic Islands, especially Ibiza, are in high season in September and afterwards also popular. Spain in general  is always very popular. Where do you want to go?


----------



## Carol C (Jul 14, 2011)

Margariet said:


> Winterschedule starts normally at November 1. Sun destinations like the Canary Islands and Mallorca are quite popular in  Fall and Winter. The Balearic Islands, especially Ibiza, are in high season in September and afterwards also popular. Spain in general  is always very popular. Where do you want to go?



I'm looking to get in and out of Croatia without having to take a ferry. I'll check the link Carolinian provided. Meanwhile, I checked Expedia & they had a cheap price for something called SmartWing (if I recall correctly...I've never heard of it.) Is this a reputable LCC and where are they based? Thanks again...both Margariet and Carolinian rock when it comes to tips re: European travel!


----------



## Margariet (Jul 14, 2011)

Carol C said:


> I'm looking to get in and out of Croatia without having to take a ferry. I'll check the link Carolinian provided. Meanwhile, I checked Expedia & they had a cheap price for something called SmartWing (if I recall correctly...I've never heard of it.) Is this a reputable LCC and where are they based? Thanks again...both Margariet and Carolinian rock when it comes to tips re: European travel!



You mean SmartWings from the Czech Republic? That's a decent low cost carrier with a safe reputation.


----------



## Carol C (Jul 14, 2011)

Margariet said:


> You mean SmartWings from the Czech Republic? That's a decent low cost carrier with a safe reputation.



Margariet I just PM'ed you. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 16, 2011)

Carol C said:


> I'm looking to get in and out of Croatia without having to take a ferry. I'll check the link Carolinian provided. Meanwhile, I checked Expedia & they had a cheap price for something called SmartWing (if I recall correctly...I've never heard of it.) Is this a reputable LCC and where are they based? Thanks again...both Margariet and Carolinian rock when it comes to tips re: European travel!



For Croatia, one LCC that you should check out is www.germanwings.com

Also, you are less likely to find flights into Zagreb being seasonal as flights into Dubrovnik or Split.  RyanAir has also been running a flight into Pula which, at least in the past, had not been seasonal.

I assume you are primarily wanting to visit the Dalmatian coast, Dubrovnik and Split and many of the smaller towns in the area.  There is a train from Zagreb to Split that was upgraded a few years ago.  I have been on it both before and after, and it is greatly improved, not only on the roadbed so that it goes faster, but also with new carriages, which have good airconditioning, something you do not always find in that part of the world.  From Split to Dubrovnik, you can either take one of the frequnet busses, from the bus station that is adjacent to the train station, or a slower ferry from the ferry terminal that is diagonally across the street.  From Pula, you could either take a bus or ferry down the coast, or a train to Zagreb and then change to the Split train.

Of course, if you have two weeks, seeing the Istria peninsula around Pula is also nice, and you could follow that up with a day in Zagreb, and then head to Dalmatia.


----------

